# (New) Type a II sucks?



## iSpinz (Jan 11, 2010)

So after reading the cube reviews on Pentrixter's thread, I decided the new a II looked good for me. Long story short, I bought it, assembled it, hate it. I don't get how you get this cube to not lock up, nevertheless pop. So whats the secret?

Thanks.


----------



## ianini (Jan 11, 2010)

Try breaking it in.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 11, 2010)

you forgot mentioning you lubed it.

unless you didn't, of course.

my c4y sucked, but it doesn't sound that bad.

did you watch pestvic's video on perfect tensions?


----------



## pappas (Jan 11, 2010)

If you want you can sand own the tracks on te edges pieces. This helps reduce lock ups and therefore pops. I use the old a2 and it locks up a bit and pops often but I can turn really fast and do fast triggers with it. Most peole use the old a2. I like mine with the tracks not saded down though. Also you should lube it if you havent already.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 11, 2010)

I have both and I like the old one fine. It's the new one I'm talking about. I can't believe I didn't think of breaking it in. :fp. Also, I don't like to lube until I'm done with tensioning.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 11, 2010)

cut off the little notches on the legs of the edge piece. it's what causes the lockoffs.


btw, the poll hasen't ended yet, so we're still not sure abut the name


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 11, 2010)

My Type A II is hopeless. It's by far my worst cube and nothing helped to make it better.. it's just crap.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 11, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> cut off the little notches on the legs of the edge piece. it's what causes the lockoffs.
> 
> 
> btw, the poll hasen't ended yet, so we're still not sure abut the name



I'm in the process of doing that.

About the name: It's what everyone uses, so I use it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 11, 2010)

the "new-" and "old-" prefixes kept on being ignored by other people; also, it'a the english abbrieviation of what C4U uses, and i think that they know what they're doing.






P.S. that was your 666th post


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 12, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> About the name: It's what everyone uses, so I use it.









iSpinz said:


> I decided the new a II looked good for me.





PAPPAS!!15 said:


> If you want you can sand own the tracks on te edges pieces. This helps reduce lock ups and therefore pops. I use the old a2 and it locks up a bit and pops often but I can turn really fast and do fast triggers with it. Most peole use the old a2. I like mine with the tracks not saded down though. Also you should lube it if you havent already.





Swoncen said:


> My Type A II is hopeless. It's by far my worst cube and nothing helped to make it better.. it's just crap.





iSpinz said:


> It's the new one I'm talking about :fp.





my point exactly.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 12, 2010)

I really like my AII. All I did was adjust the tension on it a bit (I got it 2 weeks ago) and lube it with jig-a-loo and now it's amazing.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I really like my AII. All I did was adjust the tension on it a bit (I got it 2 weeks ago) and lube it with jig-a-loo and now it's amazing.



I love my (Old) AII also. I'm talking about the (Old) AII.(Without tracks)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 12, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I really like my AII. All I did was adjust the tension on it a bit (I got it 2 weeks ago) and lube it with jig-a-loo and now it's amazing.
> ...



:confused:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I really like my AII. All I did was adjust the tension on it a bit (I got it 2 weeks ago) and lube it with jig-a-loo and now it's amazing.



i tried a guy's A2 out at CO and it was horrible :confused: perhaps i should get one myself?


----------



## rookie (Jan 13, 2010)

new type a ii is only good when broken into a TON. it's got soft plastic so it shouldnt take that long...


----------



## Novriil (Jan 13, 2010)

btw. I bought two... One is AWESOME for OH (it's pretty loose so with 2H it pops alot) but the other one is for 2H and it still pops too much and it's slow and feels bad. It's not a great cube for 2H imo.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have an A II, and I agree, it is rather crappy, pops and locks all the time and ive had it since october last year.

I wouldjust get another cube, I only have 2 other DIY's, a type C II (even worse than A II, explodes all the time and is stiff), and a type G (very very good, but is rather heavy for a 3x3 and it pops sometimes). But I am getting an a5 and a taiyan.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I have an A II, and I agree, it is rather crappy, pops and locks all the time and ive had it since october last year.
> 
> I wouldjust get another cube, I only have 2 other DIY's, a type C II (even worse than A II, explodes all the time and is stiff), and a type G (very very good, but is rather heavy for a 3x3 and it pops sometimes). But I am getting an a5 and a taiyan.


0.0
WHAaaa

CII's are epicly amazing.
especially the M slice.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 13, 2010)

even tension did it for me. it was a decent speedcube even unlubed


----------



## Stini (Jan 13, 2010)

This is actually one of my favourite cubes, it rarely pops (I guess my cube is set fairly tight since others seem to have a lot of pops), it doesn't really lock up and corner cutting is decent. I can see why some cubers might not like this cube, since it feels a bit weird because of the tracks and it's not really one of the fastest turning cubes I've tried, but imo it's easy to handle and I really like the lack of lock ups and simply I just get good times with it.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 13, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > About the name: It's what everyone uses, so I use it.
> ...


so where can you get the old type a-II then. ? as from what i've heard there's not a type a-II that doesn't have these tracks


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 13, 2010)

of course there isn't. because it's not a type A II, it's a type A II-SV.


and see how the "NEW" and "OLD" prefixes are ignored by everyone here? that's the reason why i came up with the "SV" suffix


----------



## yockee (Jun 22, 2011)

I have BOTH the new and old A2, and love them both! With the old one (the one with tracks) you have to tighten it until your hands fall off, for it to be at a good tension, and with the new one, (the one with the edge cap pop tabs) You have to have it at a fairly loose tension (in comparison to most cubes) and sand the tabs down halfway. I also superglued the caps in so they wouldn't fall out. This cube was good from the get go. Lubed it once, and it never needed a break in. Of course the tabs did smooth out over time, and made the cube even better, but it's never popped and is really fast. I'm a big fan of the A series, and really wish I could find the Feng 1. I don't understand why people can't seem to understand that there are TWO sets of Alpha cubes. Everyone completely ignores the "Feng" series, until you're talking about the 3 or the 5. 1, 2, and 4 don't exist to them. The only type A's I need now are the Old 3, the old 4 and the feng 1.


----------

